# Stud sensors



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Just curious, and I apologize for boring some of you 'cuz I am sure some of you will find this as a simpleton question, buttt....................


I am retiring my old Stanley and wondering what you guys like the best? Do you even care when it comes to something so simple????? I mean for most of us, it's just a disposable tool, (as I used to see it). I don't hardly do any old work, I had to thee other day and mine didn't cut it.(7-8 yrs. old $10 Stanley). I read a few reviews and all of them pointed at Zircon over Stanley by far. I was looking at this one:











http://www.zircon.com/products/center_ms_i520.html


For $50 at a box store, are you laughing at my question, buying the $20 tossers, or do you have some of the "nicer" ones? Claims it scans up to 1 1/2", and can scan for piping. Just looking for opinions, that's all. Again, sorry if I wasted your time.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use my knuckles.. make a fist and punch away.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a zircon. It's a different model but it works great. I would buy another one if I had to replace it.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I use my knuckles.. make a fist and punch away.


 
We spoke of hanging $3000 flat screens thee other day. You still use that method:whistling2:


Just picking B4T


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

rare earth magnet is almost magical, even works through plaster.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

76nemo said:


> We spoke of hanging $3000 flat screens thee other day. You still use that method:whistling2:
> 
> 
> Just picking B4T


Yes.. I have always used that method, long before "stud sensors' were the norm


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

You should see the "How-to" video along with the one I mentioned. Jeezhus. Give me an edge finder and I'll mark the whole wall while you're centering stud #3:whistling2:

Just thought I'd toss the question out there for opinions.....that's all.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Once I have marked where the stud is, I take a 1/16" X 6" bit and poke a hole either above molding or BB heater.

The hole is almost invisible and I know for sure where the studs are.

Even with your stud finder, I would still check using the 1/16" bit.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a Zircon.




Black4Truck said:


> Once I have marked where the stud is, I take a 1/16" X 6" bit and poke a hole either above molding or BB heater.
> 
> The hole is almost invisible and I know for sure where the studs are.
> 
> Even with your stud finder, I would still check using the 1/16" bit.


How do you patch the hole?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a Zircon but the basic plain and simple one. I have had the super awesome ones before that do everything but the go off for everything, Give me one that just finds studs and were good.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

My wife was using something like that when she found me.:thumbup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

william1978 said:


> My wife was using something like that when she found me.:thumbup:


 It must have been broke.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> It must have been broke.:laughing:


 Well........:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Nothing wrong with a Zircon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really no hole to patch.

Either right on top of the molding or right on top of the BB heat, you are talking about a 1/16" hole you have to search for to find.

First hole goes straight into the wall, then I go on a 45 degree angle to "feel" for the side of the stud.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Really no hole to patch.
> 
> Either right on top of the molding or right on top of the BB heat, you are talking about a 1/16" hole you have to search for to find.
> 
> First hole goes straight into the wall, then I go on a 45 degree angle to "feel" for the side of the stud.


 

I used to do that. with the zircon I no longer have to. It has never been wrong. I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

spackle or a white toothpaste will fill a 1/16'' hole on a white wall


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I use the M12 milwaukee sub scanner. Good for drywall, plaster & lathe, and up to 6" of concrete.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I use the M12 milwaukee sub scanner. Good for drywall, plaster & lathe, and up to 6" of concrete.


That's a decent one if you don't mind spending $300+ clams.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> That's a decent one if you don't mind spending $300+ clams.


 

I didn't mind. Life's too short to work with cheap tools. It will find pipe embedded in concrete, tell you if it's ferrous or non ferrous, and tell you how deep it is. I really like it


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I use the M12 milwaukee sub scanner. Good for drywall, plaster & lathe, and up to 6" of concrete.


I can see why..  :thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDOaAG9J28k


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I can see why.. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDOaAG9J28k


 

I have used it in the exact manner as shown with the rebar.

I was hire to wire a house that had an indoor pool that never got any bonding at the time of pour. I not only had to find the rebar to bond, but I had to be able to miss the radiant floor heating tubes in the slab, so I allowed for the price of the tool in the bid, and essentially got the tool for free, and I didn't hit any flooring tubes.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I use the M12 milwaukee sub scanner. Good for drywall, plaster & lathe, and up to 6" of concrete.


 That is a pretty badass tool.:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDOaAG9J28k


 I got to get me one of those.:thumbsup:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I use the M12 milwaukee sub scanner. Good for drywall, plaster & lathe, and up to 6" of concrete.


 
I use one to locate roof trusses through shingle for resi solar racking. Pretty bad as$


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I was actually told by a rep that the m12 scanner gives false reading when going through shingles due to the tar paper. I own the tool but never used it on a shingle roof personally. Everything else i have used it for it has been dead on.


----------



## newhunter (Aug 6, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I use the M12 milwaukee sub scanner. Good for drywall, plaster & lathe, and up to 6" of concrete.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I use the M12 milwaukee sub scanner. Good for drywall, plaster & lathe, and up to 6" of concrete.


Did you use it on plaster and wood lathe? If it works good on plaster and wood lathe, I think that I will purchase one.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I've used lots of different ways but usually I work around drop ceilings and the mudders usually don't hit the screws very well above the ceiling so I can usually eye it and use my level to get an exact spot (so you aren't dragging it across the wall looking for one randomly). I like the 1/16 drill bit idea. I've used one of those expensive stud finders. Definitely nice but who is really going to carry that **** around with them.


----------



## georgemun (Feb 23, 2010)

*Does the M 12 work on ceilings. I spend a lot of time looking for hidden J boxs, i have also found copper boiler pipes, open wire, just below the lattace , using my sawsall. It seems some contractors use this area between the old plaster and the new dry wall as a chase. Lot of excitement when that happens. Thanks *


----------

